# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Χρήσιμα Links της Ναυτιλίας >  Sites Νηογνωμώνων

## Asterias

*International Association of Classification Societies*
*http://www.iacs.org.uk* 


*Korean Register of Shipping*
*http://www.krs.co.kr* 


*Lloyd's Register*
*http://www.lr.org*



*BUREAU VERITAS*
*http://www.veristar.com*



*American Bureau of Shipping*
*http://www.eagle.org* 


*Germanischer Lloyd*
*http://www.gl-group.org*



*Nippon Kaiji Kyokai*
*http://www.classnk.or.jp*



*Det Norske Veritas*
*http://www.dnv.com*



*China Classification Society*
*http://www.ccs.org.cn*



*RINA*
*http://www.rina.org*



*Russian Maritime Register of Shipping*
*http://www.rs-head.spb.ru*



*Indian Register Of Shipping(Associate Member)*
*http://www.irclass.org* 


*Croatian Register of Shipping*
*http://www.crs.hr*

----------


## Petros

Τον Ελληνικο δεν τον αναφερεις καν? (αληθεια site εχει?)

----------


## Apostolos

Και που έχει? http://www.hrs.gr/

----------


## Apokliros

Μια και μιλάμε για νηογνώμονες, έχω να πω το εξής: έχει αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει ο νηογνώμονας είναι δυσανάλογα μικρές σε σχέση με το κόστος που επιφέρουν;
 Δεδομένου ότι μια ναυπήγηση π.χ. επιτηρείται εξ αρχής σε όλες τις φάσεις της κι επιπλέον όλοι οι προμηθευτές-κατασκευαστές (από τήν εταιρία παραγωγής χάλυβα μέχρι το ναυπηγείο) βρίσκονται κι αυτοί υπό επιτήρηση, καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι ένα υπολογίσιμο μερίδιο από το κόστος ναυπήγησης αναλογεί στον νηογνώμονα.
Οι δε επι μέρους επιθεωρήσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα σε όλα τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια, ας μου επιτραπεί να αμφιβάλλω για την αναγκαιότητά τους. Και στο φινάλε δεν κάνουν το προιόν ποιοτικά καλύτερο( το κάνουν όμως ακριβότερο), αφού ο σημαντικός ποιοτικός έλεγχος γίνεται στα εργοστάσια στα πλαίσια του συστήματος διαχείρισης ποιότητάς των.
Τι έχετε να πείτε πάνω σ αυτό;

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Και που έχει? http://www.hrs.gr/


Μη μου τον μαλωνετε.Θα ανακαμψει λενε.

----------


## Michael

> Μια και μιλάμε για νηογνώμονες, έχω να πω το εξής: έχει αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει ο νηογνώμονας είναι δυσανάλογα μικρές σε σχέση με το κόστος που επιφέρουν;
> Δεδομένου ότι μια ναυπήγηση π.χ. επιτηρείται εξ αρχής σε όλες τις φάσεις της κι επιπλέον όλοι οι προμηθευτές-κατασκευαστές (από τήν εταιρία παραγωγής χάλυβα μέχρι το ναυπηγείο) βρίσκονται κι αυτοί υπό επιτήρηση, καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι ένα υπολογίσιμο μερίδιο από το κόστος ναυπήγησης αναλογεί στον νηογνώμονα.
> Οι δε επι μέρους επιθεωρήσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα σε όλα τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια, ας μου επιτραπεί να αμφιβάλλω για την αναγκαιότητά τους. Και στο φινάλε δεν κάνουν το προιόν ποιοτικά καλύτερο( το κάνουν όμως ακριβότερο), αφού ο σημαντικός ποιοτικός έλεγχος γίνεται στα εργοστάσια στα πλαίσια του συστήματος διαχείρισης ποιότητάς των.
> Τι έχετε να πείτε πάνω σ αυτό;


Nομίζω πως είναι αναγκαίες οι επιθεωρήσεις. Διότι ένα πλοίο υπόκειται σε πλείστες όσες καταπονήσεις και φθορές και πρέπει να ελέγχεται αν τα υλικά είναι ακόμα σε κατασταση που μπορούμε να τα εμπιστευτούμε. Και μόνο η φθορά ενός ελλαστικού παρεμβύσματος στις υδατοστεγανές πόρτες μπορεί σε μια κ΄ρισιμη στιγμή να στερησει το πλοίο από την εφεδρική του πλευστότητα. Η μέτρηση του πάχους της λμαρίνας που μπορεί να έχει μειωθεί δραστικά από την σκουριά μπορεί να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το ράγισμά της σε ένα swell ακόμα και σε μια κατα τα άλλα ήρεμη θάλασσα. Μια αυθαίρετη μετασκευή από ένα συνεργείο σε μια απίθανη μερία του κοσμού μπορεί να ακυρώνει το πιστοποιητικό των γραμμών φόρτωσης. Ένας φορτωτήράς που δεν έχει ελεχθεί μπορρεί να σκοτώσει ανθρώπους κ.ο.κ.
Δηλαδή ακόμα και αν ένα υλικό έχει ελεχθεί κατα την τοποθέτησή του δεν σημαίνει ότι παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση σε όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής του. Ούτε δε το όποιο συνεργείο θεωρείται de facto γνώστης των κανόνων. Οι οποίοι κανόνες βγαίνουν από τους νηογνώμονες. Εξάλλου ο σκοπός του ποιοτικού ελέγχου στις κερδοσκοπικές επιχειρήσεις είναι η ικανοποίηση του πελάτη σε σχέση με αυτό που πληρώνει. Ο σκοπός του μη κερδοσκοπικού νηογνώμωνα είναι η ασφάλεια. Αυτά τα δυο δεν ταυτίζωνται πάντοτε, αν δεν συγκρούωνται ενίοτε.

----------


## Νaval22

συμφωνώ με τον michael,φίλε apokliros μήπως θες να πείς κάτι άλλο;γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο να διατυπώνεις την άποψη ότι δεν χρειάζονται επιθεωρήσεις κατά τα χρόνια λειτουργίας του πλοίου 
εδώ καμιά φορά και στο 5ετές πολλά πλοία αναγκάζονται να ξηλώσουν μπόλικη λαμαρίνα λόγω ελάτωσης πάχους,κάποιος λοιπόν πρέπει να εγκυηθεί για την ασφάλεια και για το ότι η κατασκευή ανα πάσα στιγμή της ζωής της διατηρεί την ικανότητα να παραλαμβάνει τα φορτία τα οποία σχεδιάστηκε να αντέχει,εξάλλου ο νηογνώμονας σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος που προέρθει απο δική του αμέλεια έχει το αντίστοιχο νομικό κόστος παράδειγμα δύστος,iron antonis 
Απο την άλλη είναι και το θέμα ασφαλιση,αν ένα πλοίο δεν διατηρεί κλάση και δεν επιθεωρείται απο κάποιον νηογνόμωνα,θα μπορεί και η ασφαλιστική του να πεί,'που ξέρω εγώ τι πλοίο είσαι για να σε ασφαλίσω'

----------


## Apokliros

Δεν αναφέρομαι στις επιθεωρήσεις του πλοίου, αυτές ασφαλώς και πρέπει να γίνονται. Εννοώ τις επιθεωρήσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα στην προκαταρκτική φάση της κατασκευής ενός νεότευκτου πλοίου. 

Π.χ. για να χρησιμοποιηθεί μία λαμαρίνα για την κατασκευή μιας γάστρας πρέπει να πληροί τις απαιτήσεις του νηογνώμονα.

Ο κατασκευαστής της λαμαρίνας καλεί τον νηογνώμονα να του πιστοποιήσει ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του οι λαμαρίνες είναι κατάλληλες για τη ναυπήγηση πλοίων. Μόνο συνοδεία του ανάλογου πιστοποιητικού θα μπορέσει να τις προωθήσει σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά κι ωραία. 

Ο επιθεωρητής του νηογνώμ. που θα πάει στο εργοστάσιο ή στην αποθήκη να ελέγξει τις λαμαρίνες θα περιοριστεί στο να ελέγξει τα work certificates του κατασκευαστή και αν σε αυτά αναφέρονται όλοι οι έλεγχοι (πείραμα εφελκυσμού, μη καταστροφικός έλεγχος για ρωγμές κτλ) με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Στη συνέχεια υπογράφοντάς τα, μετατρέπονται σε class certificate. Ο εργαστηριακός έλεγχος του υλικού έχει γίνει από τον κατασκευαστή ή σε κάποιο αναγνωρισμένο εργαστήριο. Την ευθύνη για την ποιότητα της λαμαρίνας φέρει ο κατασκευαστής. Το σύστημα διασφάλισης ποιότητας του κατασκευαστή άλλωστε εγκρίνεται απο τον νηογνώμονα και ελέγχεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα( μια όχι φθηνή διαδικασία).
Ο νηογνώμονας παρόλα αυτά θα βάλει και πάλι την υπογραφή του και θα χρεώσει την "επιθεώρηση" ανάλογα με το βάρος της λαμαρίνας, γεγονός που αυξάνει το κόστος της σημαντικά χωρίς να βελτιώνει την ποιότητά της. 

Όλα αυτά πρωτού να "δει" καν η λαμαρίνα βαπόρι. Δε ξέρω πως το βλέπετε εσείς, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο τραβηγμένο, απο τη στιγμή που ο επιθεωρητής ο ίδιος δεν είναι εις θέση να κάνει τον οποιοδήποτε έλεγχο (αυτός γίνεται από ειδικευμένο προσωπικό με πιστοποιητικά καταλληλότητας) αλλά υπογράφει ένα σωρό χαρτιά που βεβαιώνουν ότι γίναν οι σωστοί έλεγχοι και εισπράτει ένα σεβαστό ποσό για αυτό.

----------


## Michael

Σίγουρα αν τελικά ο έλεγχός σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι απλά τυπικός και όχι ουσιαστικός θα πρέπει να κοστολογηθεί ανάλογα. Πάντως προσωπικά ως ναυτικός αισθάνωμαι καλύτερα αν έχει υπάρξει διπλός ή τριπλός έλεγχος ιδιάιτερα αν το πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο σε ναυπηγεία όπως π.χ. της Κίνας. Ίσως αυτή η συνήθεια να έχει επικρατήσει από παλιά όταν τα ναυπηγεία και η όλη βιομηχανία δεν είχαν ίσως ακόμα ποιοτικά συστήματα ελέγχου. Πάντως και οι ασφαλιστικές δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν τα ποιοτικά συστήματα κάθε ναυπηγείου και την θεωρητική ή πραγματική ποιότητα τους. Τα ναυπηγεία σήμερα ανοίγουν άυριο κλείνουν. Οι νηογνόμωνες όμως έχουν μια μακρά εξειδίκευση και εμπειρία στο χώρο της ασφάλειας των πλοίων αφού εν πολλοίς αυτοί είναι που θέτουν τα πρότυπα και τους κανόνες. Είναι λίγοι και αναγνωρισμένου κύρους. [Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο].

----------

